# Geezer



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

There is something horribly wrong with the pumpkin crop at The Shadow Farm. Perhaps the legends are true that there used to be a cemetery where the garden now stands. The pumpkin crop has grown very well in the dark, rich soil. The plants have grown strong with deep roots, but every harvest there are no fruits left to pick.

It almost like they are just walking away.

For more pix of the geezer, check out my blog


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... another awesome creation!  Great work Dave ... love it!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

dark, demented, and imperfectly wonderful.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave, could you give US a chance to make something cool for once!? damn....

Well, you never fail to impress. Nice work bud


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy is totally adorable in a completely bizarre way I don't think he'd make a good pie, though.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, so much for going out into the garden anymore.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

looks like the kind of guy who doesnt take any crap from people,kinda like my grandpa.awesome


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the expression this guy is brilliant. Also do you ever sleep? Seriously your an animal.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome Dave, I love him!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Dave, that is very cool. I love his face, How tall is he? I can't tell from any of the photos.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The fine roots are very well done, Dave.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hella said:


> Dave, that is very cool. I love his face, How tall is he? I can't tell from any of the photos.


He is 21 inches tall...just big enough to sink that single tooth into your ankle.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

awesome. From the photos I thought he was a shorter guy, I love it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats creepy---i like it


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Another excellent creation.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He would fit in perfectly with this year's theme. Try to get him here by September. I will pay for shipping of course *wink*


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave, as usual you amaze.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great name for a great prop.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Great attention to detail, he looks great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think "punkin rot" should be paying you child support

Awesome Dave!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like him Dave, I have a google map to your house, and I'm learning to pick locks. As soon as my ninja suit arrives from Amazon, I'm going to rescue him.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like him Dave, I have a google map to your house, and I'm learning to pick locks. As soon as my ninja suit arrives from Amazon, I'm going to rescue him.


You must have been on Haunted Tiki Island too long...there are no Ninjas in the Amazon. :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's fantastic - great job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Geezer is perfect! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like him Dave, I have a google map to your house, and I'm learning to pick locks. As soon as my ninja suit arrives from Amazon, I'm going to rescue him.


And while you're at Dave's house, I'll come look after your props for you. No need to thank me


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is just plain creepy. Makes me never want to say" that pumpkin dont look so good think i'll find another". I'm afraid that little guy will come after me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I BOUGHT THIS!! I am sooooo excited! After seeing all the lame stuff in the stores this year, I was so sad. But when I saw this, I was happy again. Soooo, I just had to buy it. I snagged hubby's credit card and stimulated dave's economy! I can't wait for it to arrive! Gonna put it out as a centerpiece at my 5 year old's class party as well. Thank you!! (now I'm watching for the UPS man)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to see you so excited Debbie! This years store offerings have been pretty lame.

Thank you again for buying from my etsy store!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave, you make some of the creepiest and unique creatures. I love him.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Dave how did you get a pick of my ex wife (lol jk) great job as always


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it! How big is this guy? Did you make it with paper mache?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

PoisonIvy said:


> I love it! How big is this guy? Did you make it with paper mache?


he was about 17 inches tall...paper mache and celluclay


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Debbie5 you got a nice piece. Dave what a very nice build.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Dave, you have a very unique style. Another masterpiece.


----------

